# Polio vaccination certificate



## Mark2714miranda (Jun 24, 2021)

Anyone can help me., where can i get a polio vaccine certificate., here in abu dhabi.. For visa purposes


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Mark2714miranda said:


> Anyone can help me., where can i get a polio vaccine certificate., here in abu dhabi.. For visa purposes


A certificate for a vaccine you have had ? Or you want the vaccine ?


----------

